# What's a Ken Porsche Worth?



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

*What's a Ken Porsche Worth? Priceless!*

Stay tuned and find out. :devil:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Who is Ken...LOL I feel a custom DD truck build coming on!*

Is that kinda like a Mac Ferrari?

Bob...can't wait to see this...zilla


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

*+*










*=*

*?*


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Sound slike I may go medieveil on ya here in one or two more pics....I don't have that Tyco Miller Porsche before ya hack it to death swap me one.. I even have spare AFx ones...

Dave


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Ouch for the Miller!!! Please trade it before cutting!!! RM


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Can't think of a better Truck to hack.. you can't screw it up.. Those KW's are the one of the ugliest things on the road... Also the reason for the excessive paint wear on the roads... they have the nose to close to the ground and continually sniff the paint off the centerline,, much like a bloodhound... 

CJ(it ain't good if it don't have a hood)53


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hmm a porscheworth?? Will be interesting, but as said, I wouldn't hack a Miller Porsche, when the dime a dozens are readily available.. has the surgery already begun Dr. DD??


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

coach61 said:


> Sound slike I may go medieveil on ya here in one or two more pics....I don't have that Tyco Miller Porsche before ya hack it to death swap me one.. I even have spare AFx ones...
> 
> Dave


Coach, I'm not entirely sure this one is a Miller 962. It's one of those primer dipped bodies from that lot we split about a year or so ago. There is some primer that flaked off the front corner and some gold is showing. But the windshild is also missing and there is a bad crack in the nose. It might have been worth saving but I'm pretty sure it will be better off as a race truck.


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Hmm a porscheworth?? Will be interesting, but as said, I wouldn't hack a Miller Porsche, when the dime a dozens are readily available.. has the surgery already begun Dr. DD??


The cab has already been cut down a little and the front fenders removed. I'll be using the 962 fenders with the KW cab, hood and grill. Will get down to hacking up the porsche after dinner.


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Preliminary fitting:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

This is looking interesting!!! But I'm left wondering where it goes from here??? Hmm....


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

DD,
Bring it on! First pic looks great. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Reminds me of the old winged rig racers that Matchbox produced back in the day. Interesting. I always thought the concept of racing rigs around an oval was cool. Smokey 'n the Bandit comes to mind....

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

very interesting....... I think i'm gonna really like this :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Verrrry interesting!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Excellent chop and splice job...*

That sits in there real nice. Your truck / car builds are great and this is fun to watch you in action DD.

Bob...are you gonna have a C.B. in the cab still?...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I'm waiting.............................

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Now that's a race truck!!! ...RM


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

Way kool race truck. This is a version I've been working on for a while. It runs a modified Atlas chassis that will scream after a couple more changes.


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

Ok, here's the pics.


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

oddrods said:


> Ok, here's the pics.


Nice job.:thumbsup:

But I keep thinking that cab would look great morphed onto a Lola GT.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I likes that 5th wheel setup. Had thought about that with a single trailer, but the 2 car ramp looks good!!! RM


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Ok, waiting for the second round of filler putty to set up so I can sand it. Meanwhile, I'm sizing up the next project. 

Whaddyathink?


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Whoa...*



Dranoel Dragon said:


> Preliminary fitting:


 
I really need to lay off the sauce.... :freak:

(Looks good...)
(But I want to see it running on Youtube...)


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Can I get some fries & a Coke with that please?*

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah a Big Mac...

Oddrods that is a neat hauler you have there.

Bob...I know this is gonna look cool also...zilla


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

noddaz said:


> I really need to lay off the sauce.... :freak:
> 
> (Looks good...)
> (But I want to see it running on Youtube...)


Heh, That's funny. 'Cause I know there are those who look at a pic like that and think, "That Dragon needs to lay off the sauce."


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Uh, Is that sauce available in stores??? RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

But a Big Mac isn't a Big Mac without the special sauce..... It would just be: Two all beef patties, lettuce, cheese, pickles, onions on a sesame seed bun. It just don't sound right!!! :tongue: 

Some crazy creations popping up on this thread.. I must keep watching to see where it goes... :thumbsup::thumbsup: Oddrods, that car hauler is really cool... especially with that mustang wagon on it... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> I likes that 5th wheel setup. Had thought about that with a single trailer, but the 2 car ramp looks good!!! RM



Thanks, The trailer is far from done but it's a start. I built the truck because I love the semi racing that they do in europe but I like older vehicles.The front wheels will be tucked into the fenders after I finish the mods to the Atlas chassis. That Kenorsche is gonna be great! I like people that think outside the box. The lines of the 2 vehicles merge very well for sure.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Is this going to be a turbo diesel?


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Getting closer......


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*New meaning for GTP*

GTP originally meant "Grand Touring Prototype". DD has given the acronym new meaning: "Great Truck Prototypes"! Some will see these vehicles as sacrilege. I see them as awesome inovations! 

:drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Just too cool!!! And with the Hutt Seal of Approval it can only mean one thing!!! These are top shelf in the awesomeness department!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Can't wait to see them painted!!!


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Bizarre - but a lot of Kool Kustoms are, aren't they? The cabs and grilles fit so nicely it looks like they could be passed as factory. (So try asking someone if they remember the race truck series these are modeled after LOL). Lines look seamless.

Nice work, will look forward to race livery!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Mack has got my vote so far!!! Looks like a natural supertruck!!! RM


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Who makes the Kenworth and the Mack?


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

LDThomas said:


> Who makes the Kenworth and the Mack?


http://www.herpa.de/herpa_cms/(S(k10c5euokuiin555rcxoh32n))/en-GB,192,0,1,0.aspx


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Take your time but, could you hurry up...lol*

DD,

Now those pics of them together are twice as neat to see!!!!!!!!!!! 

Bob...Kewl Beans...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Dranoel Dragon said:


> http://www.herpa.de/herpa_cms/(S(k10c5euokuiin555rcxoh32n))/en-GB,192,0,1,0.aspx


http://herpa.de/herpa_cms/(S(eapltx5554wkug55rj0b5mnt))/Default.aspx?lang=en-GB


Your link wouldn't get me there but this one did.:thumbsup:


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Thanks.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Nice DD!! Exactly how I imagined it would be! Man that is a sweet looking setup! I wouldn't mind owning one of those - let us know if you plan to make several for sale. VERY awesome work!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

PD2 said:


> Nice DD!! Exactly how I imagined it would be! Man that is a sweet looking setup! I wouldn't mind owning one of those - let us know if you plan to make several for sale. VERY awesome work!
> 
> PD2:thumbsup:


Bad news PD. I'm sorta selfish about my trucks. But there's always truck cabs to be found and race car bodies abound. With a little imagination, a few days of diligent work and a lot of patience....

Show me what ya got.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Dranoel Dragon said:


> Bad news PD. I'm sorta selfish about my trucks. But there's always truck cabs to be found and race car bodies abound. With a little imagination, a few days of diligent work and a lot of patience....
> 
> Show me what ya got.


Totally understand. You guys are talented beyond your years and we appreciate you sharing with us what you have created. Really awesome stuff!

Unfortunately I have yet to enter into this world - let's face it, my pinky finger might have the talent to draw a straight line, let alone create anything you guys are doing. So they only thing I have to show would be other's creations.

Keep up the awesome work! Can't wait to see this rig finished!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Ditto !!!!*



SplitPoster said:


> Lines look seamless


Nice grafts double D. Looking great :thumbsup:. nd


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

they look great!its funny however to see the boxy cabs mixed with all that aerodynamic bodywork!i still think they look great though!very seamless body work.they are gonna look great painted and decaled!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Great concepts and execution DD.

Yer the morph-meister!


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

PD2 said:


> Totally understand. You guys are talented beyond your years and we appreciate you sharing with us what you have created. Really awesome stuff!
> 
> Unfortunately I have yet to enter into this world - let's face it, my pinky finger might have the talent to draw a straight line, let alone create anything you guys are doing. So they only thing I have to show would be other's creations.
> 
> ...


We all started somewhere. And we learn from our mistakes. Hell, I have a whole box full of learning experiences. You think my first truck came out like these? Not by a long shot. It got rebuilt four times before I got it looking halfway decent. 

I'll give you a good start. I've been wanting to do an AFX Peterbuilt cab grafted onto a Lola T-260. Never got around to it and may not. So, find a Lola T-260 that's beat up and missing parts, and a Peterbuilt cab in like condition, (rule #1 never cut up good bodies for a custom) look 'em over together and see how everything fits. Look at the shape of that trucks front fenders and how similar it is to the Lola's turned down nose. 

Now set the cab on top of the lola and line up the fenders with the front wheel wells of the lola. Get everything centered and tape it in place. Get a sharpie fine point at put a dot at all four corners of the cab and at the corners of the hood. Take the cab off and connect the dots. This is the baseline for your cut. Stay well within the lines when you cut and use a file and/or sand things down to the final fit checking frequently by putting the cab back in place. The object is to get the cab to sit into the lola without any gaps.

Remeber the biggest keys are patience and perserverance. Don't rush it, these usually take me at least a week to finish. Just keep at it. It may not come out right the first time. That's why Squadron makes filler putty.

When you do get it right and it's finally finished, there is no greater feeling in the world than knowing you DID that. It's a feeling you just can't get by buying someone elses work.

Don't be afraid, just jump in and do it. And if you get stuck and don't know what to do, Hey, we're as close as your computer and more than willing to help. :thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Wow! Thanks DD. That really is great and encouraging! I really appreciate the kind words and guidance. I may tackle something like this one day - I guess, for me, I have too many other personal and work projects going on to even begin to add another thing to the plate. It does look like a rewarding part of this hobby we like. I just can't imagine me jumping into this part just yet. BUT, you have encouraged me to at least put it on the list for the future when an opening comes available.

Thanks and from us non-customizers, we appreciate you guys being real and showing us both your successes and failed attempts. Don't ever be affraid to show us the mistakes and what you learned - I'm sure it will help us learn too.

Thanks again DD!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Thanks DD for another really nifty custom that I can shamelessly imitate. The only creativity I have is building bizarre tracks.


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

After two repaints on the Mack Jaggy I had to call this one close enough. So without further ado, here they are, ready to race.


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

The next truck projects will involve putting a MB Cabover onto a Sauber C-9 and an Iveco onto a 312 PB.


Thanks for the comments, compliments and support everyone. You guys sorta drive me to these heights and I appreciate all of it even if I don't say it often enough.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Dangit, they came out cool!!!!!!!!! It that a bug shield I see in the nose of the KW?? Awesome work, and the decal work is perfect!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Dangit, they came out cool!!!!!!!!! It that a bug shield I see in the nose of the KW?? Awesome work, and the decal work is perfect!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


That is indeed a bug shield. (I couldn't resist.  ) The Mack Jaggy also has the famous Bulldog hood ornament but it's a little hard to see.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Jeepers it does!!! I'm visually challenged today (wearing my glasses instead of contacts) and had to press my face up to the monitor.... :freak: WOW!! Ya even painted the wipers blue on the KW!! Nice!!! Now that's detail work!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Jeepers it does!!! I'm visually challenged today (wearing my glasses instead of contacts) and had to press my face up to the monitor.... :freak: WOW!! Ya even painted the wipers blue on the KW!! Nice!!! Now that's detail work!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Heh. That's actually an inverted intercourse on my part. The wipers didn't get masked when I sprayed the stripes and I kept forgeting to go back and repaint them black or silver. The next thing I new I had the glass installed and didn't want to risk srewing up the windsheild to paint them. The Mack Jaggy was the same, red wipers with white tips, but I remembered to fix them. :thumbsup:

I have to admit, though. The wipers do look pretty cool like that.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Your trucks look fantastic!:thumbsup:
I would certainly bellieve that they were built by race teams!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Now that's a race truck!!! ...RM


My mistake, Now that's a pair of "race" trucks!!! Still going with the Mack, but both look great :thumbsup::thumbsup: I like the extra detailing and the color schemes!!! RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

That is just totally frikkin cool - and twisted - but above anything else just totally wicked cool. Awesome! :woohoo:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Truly one...er...uhhhh...two of a kind DD!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*The paint jobs & sponsor decals make these a full pull.....way to go!*

DD,

These are Keeeeeeeeeeeeewl & now you have 2 more in the works...:woohoo: 

Bob...these are over the top man...zilla


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

DD, these two GTP's are simply amazing. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Holy cow!! WOW! DD, these came out looking freakin awesome!! DANG! Man those are so cool! Way to go on an AWESOME job of pairing these two up! I love them! MAN!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

nice work!i also like that bug sheild!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

DD,
Great builds. You give new meaning to "Drag Trucks". :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Guys. It was a lot of fun putting these two together (and a little frustrating at times) I learned a new lesson here too. Don't try to work on two similar projects on the same bench at the same time. One keeps distracting you from the other.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Taking kit bashing to the next level once again :thumbsup::thumbsup:... WTG Double D. nd


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

*+*










*= ?*

Stay tuned!


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

I see it! Now that will be cool! This is gonna be good! GIT R DUN!!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Double D,They look great,Mack Jaguar.Sounds familiar.Tom


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*This looks great even before it has started!!!!!!!!!*

Oooooooooooooooooooh Kewl :roll:

Bob...I love the red Ferrari + red Semi idea...zilla


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Enzo is rolling in his grave and cursing the day he shook my hand.  If it weren't for having a dozen junk 312PB bodies here (and everyone I know giving me more every time I turn around) I could never have done what I did this morning.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*I could use the driver figure.*

Hey DD, if you cut the Ferrari, I could use the driver figure if it is intact. That figure would finish off my vintage Indy just right. Let me know if you want to give it up.

Anyone else have junkyard 312's laying around, I could use those drivers also. The more the merrier.


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

fastlap said:


> Hey DD, if you cut the Ferrari, I could use the driver figure if it is intact. That figure would finish off my vintage Indy just right. Let me know if you want to give it up.
> 
> Anyone else have junkyard 312's laying around, I could use those drivers also. The more the merrier.


Tell ya what I'll do. I'll trade you a couple 312s for one good t-jet Ferrari 156. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Ok had a little extra work to do with this one. Since the cab is about 1/8" narrower than the 312 the front fenders were getting pretty thin before the cab would settle into the body. I broke the nose off. Since I wanted to leave a space under the front edge of the cab, there wasn't a lot of material touching to really make a solid conection between the broken nose and the cab. So I CA'd it the best I could and filled where I could to hopefully make it a little stronger.

Going for first primer coat now.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

Dranoel Dragon said:


> Tell ya what I'll do. I'll trade you a couple 312s for one good t-jet Ferrari 156. :thumbsup:


Got a pic of one? I'm not a t-jet type of guy.


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

fastlap said:


> Got a pic of one? I'm not a t-jet type of guy.


Actually, it's Roger Corrie that makes them. I was gonna try and wrangle a triangle trade. 

PM me your address and I'll send you a couple.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

tomhocars said:


> Double D,They look great,Mack Jaguar.Sounds familiar.Tom


"Mack Jaguar"......LOL :lol:. " I can't get no slot-i-faction........."


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

Dranoel Dragon said:


> Actually, it's Roger Corrie that makes them. I was gonna try and wrangle a triangle trade.
> 
> PM me your address and I'll send you a couple.


PM on it's way. Thanks, and let me know what Roger want to do. I have a lot of magnet bodies sitting in the junkyard box. I may all kinds of bodies you can use for your mods?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

win43 said:


> "Mack Jaguar"......LOL :lol:. " I can't get no slot-i-faction........."


LOL :lol:

Bob...win you are a fun & nutty guy...zilla


----------

